# Woodville Electric Points & Race Results



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

This thread will be just for Points & Race results, please make comments in the other Woodville Racing thread.
I'm working on the weeky race results, I'll be posting them here also when I get them done.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Points to date w/o drops. If you have questions, please ask.


----------

